# fertiges GB mit DIV kombinieren?



## deaone (23. August 2004)

Moin leute, ich habe mir bei onlinewebservice.de ein html- Gästebuch geholt und möchte diese nun an meine Seite anpassen. Ich habe dafür ein hintergrundbild und möchte, das man das ganze GB in einem bestimmten Bereich von 550x400 px scrollen kann. Hab den Div  in fast jeder Zeile von code ausprobiert, aber es  nich. Kann mir jemand helfen?
Hier der Code: 

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Gästebuch</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY BACKGROUND="http://hpbimg.stick-ebeatz.de/AusgabeNeu%20Kopie.jpg" width="620" bg properties="fixed" TEXT="#000000" LINK="#3f3f3f" VLINK="#3f3f3f"><CENTER><FONT SIZE=4 face="arial"><b></B></FONT><BR><BR><FONT SIZE=2 FACE="arial"></FONT><BR><BR>
<BR>
<BR>
<BR>
<BR>

<!-- WICHTIG: Die nachfolgenden 3 Tags NICHT verändern! -->
<FORM ACTION="http://www.onlinewebservice6.de/gastbuch.php" METHOD=POST>
<INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME=id VALUE="85479">
<INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME=action VALUE=send>

<!-- Gib hier die Felder an, die der Besucher unbedingt ausfüllen muß -->
<INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME=required VALUE=message>

<!-- Daten für den Eintrag -->
<TABLE BORDER=0 CELLSPACING=30><TD>

<FONT SIZE=2 FACE="arial" color=#FFFFFF>Name:</FONT><BR><INPUT TYPE=TEXT NAME=name SIZE=25 maxlength=30><BR>
<FONT SIZE=2 FACE="arial" color=#FFFFFF>eMail:</FONT><br><INPUT TYPE=TEXT NAME=email SIZE=25 maxlength=60><BR>
<FONT SIZE=2 FACE="arial" color=#FFFFFF>Homepage-URL:</FONT><BR><INPUT TYPE=TEXT NAME=url SIZE=25 maxlength=60 VALUE="http://"><BR></TD><TD>
<FONT SIZE=2 FACE="arial">Eintrag: (<A HREF="http://www.onlinewebservice6.de/gastbuch.php?id=85479&action=showsmilies" target=_blank>Smilies</a>)</FONT><BR><TEXTAREA NAME=message COLS=40 ROWS=6 maxlength=3000></TEXTAREA>
</TD></TABLE>
<INPUT TYPE=SUBMIT VALUE=Absenden >
<INPUT TYPE=RESET VALUE=Löschen>
   <INPUT TYPE=SUBMIT NAME=preview VALUE=Vorschau>
</FORM><BR><FONT size=2 face=arial>Insgesamt %%GESAMT%% Einträge</FONT><BR><BR></CENTER>

<!-- Die LOOP und LOOPEND-Tags auf keinen Fall löschen -->

<!--LOOP-->

<CENTER>
<TABLE width=530 border=0>
<TR><TD WIDTH=30><B>%%NR%% </B></TD>
<TD BGCOLOR=#cfcfcf><FONT SIZE=1 FACE="arial">
[IF_EMAIL]<A HREF="mailto:%%EMAIL%%">%%NAME%%</A>
[IF_NOT_EMAIL]%%NAME%%[IF_EMAIL_END]
 [IF_URL](<A HREF="%%URL%%" target=_blank>%%URL%%</a>)
[IF_NOT_URL]
[IF_URL_END] schrieb am %%DATE%% um %%TIME%% Uhr:</FONT></TD></TR>
<TR><TD></TD>
<TD BGCOLOR=#efefef> 
<FONT SIZE=1 FACE="arial"><i>IP: %%IP%%</i></font><BR>
 <FONT SIZE=2 FACE="arial"><BR>%%MESSAGE%%</font>
 [IF_KOMM]<bR><BR><i><FONT SIZE=2 FACE="arial">%%KOMM%%</FONT></I>
[IF_NOT_KOMM]
[IF_KOMM_END]
</TR></TABLE>
</CENTER><BR>

<!--LOOPEND-->
</HEAD>
</HTML>


----------



## Sebastianus (23. August 2004)

Hola! Also wenn ünerhaupt muss dein GB inhalt deines DIV´s sein - genau so, wie z.B. der ganze Code per iFrame eingebunden werden würde!


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. August 2004)

Jo....du solltest das auf jeden Fall per iFrame einbinden...sonst ist spätestens beim Eintrag ins GB deine Seite weg und nur noch http://www.onlinewebservice6.de/gastbuch.php da....das scrollen ist beim iFrame ja kein Problem, das macht es per default


----------

